# Strap Making In Cork



## redhedgehog (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello

I'm just started making my own straps out of cork fabric

I'm finding the stitching quite hard.

Never seems to rub in a straight and parallel line.

Any ideas.

But it is fun, just designing and making my own buckles.

Goddam, I live watches. Haha


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Would love to see some photos of the process making the straps


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Have you tried using something like these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Set-Leather-Craft-Tools-Hole-Punches-Stitching-Punch-Tool-1-2-4-6-prong-4mm-/151353047654?pt=UK_Crafts_Leathercraft_LE&hash=item233d583a66


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Did anyone else think this was going to be a thread about someone making straps in Southern Ireland....? :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Did anyone else think this was going to be a thread about someone making straps in Southern Ireland....? :lol:


haha so i did


----------



## redhedgehog (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha. I hadn't thought about the town of cork.

I would have to make them out if a wooden car for my home town.(Stafford) a wooden Mondeo maybe.

Thanks big bad Boris, I have tools like that but so hard to keep in a straight line. I have completed one now and it looks pretty good. I just needed a lot of patience.

If only PayPal had used my new address I could have had better colors not black stitching on a dark brown strap.

I will upload some photos over the weekend.

Then I can start on making my own watch but not the movement. What do fellow people think about bronze maybe alum bronze for that dark mat look.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds interesting mate, and there are quite a few fans of bronze watches on here (I'm not one of them unfortunately, I prefer mine shiny steel - or brightly coloured - but each to their own, obviously)

When you get past 50 posts you'll be able to send messages, and it might be worth sending our very own Miterant a PM. He is the resident strap making genius around here :notworthy:


----------



## redhedgehog (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Davey.

Ok, what about an aluminium watch. I would have to look what finish you can get with hard anodizing.

It will be harder than bronze, I might have to look at dual material and thanks for the info on miterant.

I could do with winning the lottery, I think my potential watch collection is now running at about 2 million quid. Ho hum.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

We all need a Lotto win mate, that is normal around here.... :lol:

If you are making your own watch from scratch, I guess it would be best to choose a material that you are comfortable working with. Good luck with the project anyway :thumbup:


----------



## redhedgehog (Mar 17, 2013)

I have machined everything from plastics to titanium, but I want to make an affordable watch for people. As much as I like a Patek or a

Girard perregaux ( true axial tourbillion, is my favorite watch at moment(380000 pounds)) I like to think people can buy high quality, good design at an affordable price.

Its just a shame I can't make the movement. I'm going to try a miyota 9015 to start with.

If I won the lottery I would set up an academy to get young adults designing and building a relatively cheap but high quality British movement. At least to compete with the swiss on price and quality.

I listen and read a lot about watches and I'm finding even the swiss are using a lot of Chinese parts.

I think these so called high value watches say up to 10000 grand are getting very greedy.


----------

